# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  ZAGREB okupljamo se danas u 18  na trgu francuske republike

## ivarica

vise detalja za koju minutu

DOLAZITE SVI, VASE PRIJATELJICE I PRIJATELJI, SESTRE, MAME, TATE, BAKE, UZMITE TELEFON U RUKU I ZOVITE IH ODMAH

----------


## anchi

Dolazimo i zovemo sve koje znamo!!!

----------


## pale

Nisam u Zg, ali ako bilo što mogu učiniti recite  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

Dolazimo!

----------


## ina33

Je li ima tko slučajno majice (kad srce kaže...)?

----------


## wewa

dizem, ovo mora biti na vrhu!

----------


## cvijeta73

ajmo i u drugim gradovima, onako, spontano okupljanje - ako već ne može organizirano. ne kužim se u to, ali ću u 18 biti na korzu!

----------


## Joss

naravno na vrh

----------


## Deaedi

Dolazimo!

----------


## elena

dolazimo

----------


## ksena28

stižem

----------


## apricot

pišite mailove, skupljjte ljude

----------


## Imga

Dolazim!

----------


## Cannisa

ja bih rado došla....ali imam 300 km  :Crying or Very sad:  
kako možemo doći do majca?
Što možemo učiniti oni koji nisu iz Zg?

----------


## Matilda

Cure, danas Milinović mora pasti i zakon s njim!

----------


## Frida

dolazimo

----------


## Deaedi

Ima li neki email sa pozivom, da posaljem okolo?

----------


## ina33

> pišite mailove, skupljjte ljude


Di je okupljanje?

----------


## necija mama

dolazim...
To bi bilo u 18 na trgu...
Hoćemo li imati problema s policijiom, ipak je nenajavljeno...
mislim ja dolazim svejedno, ali ne bilo loše razmisliti o tome

----------


## pale

Je li ima netko u Zd

----------


## ina33

> dolazim...
> To bi bilo u 18 na trgu...
> Hoćemo li imati problema s policijiom, ipak je nenajavljeno...
> mislim ja dolazim svejedno, ali ne bilo loše razmisliti o tome


Jel' to konačno Trg kao lokacija ili?

----------


## disciplina

di je prosvijed da stavim na fejsbuk u status?

----------


## anjica

dolazim

----------


## uporna

Doći ću sigurno.

----------


## Nata_Lija

Dolazim i pozivam.

----------


## ivanas

Ja sam u zd, da se skupimo na trgu mi iz zadra danas.

----------


## apricot

JAVIT ĆEMO ZA MJESTO

----------


## flower

idemo i u rijeci?

----------


## daddycool

> necija mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dolazim...
> To bi bilo u 18 na trgu...
> Hoćemo li imati problema s policijiom, ipak je nenajavljeno...
> mislim ja dolazim svejedno, ali ne bilo loše razmisliti o tome
> 
> 
> Jel' to konačno Trg kao lokacija ili?


pričekajte da se Ivarica javi

----------


## anatom

poluditi cu!

ja sam na Krku!

ali kada vec nemogu u Zagrebu pokusati cu na Krku!

ima li jos koga sa Krka!

CUREEEEE!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

ovaj put nebudem sudjelovala, ali tamo sam u mislima! šaljem poruke svima koji mogu sudjelovati umjestoi mene samo čekam detalje!!

----------


## Lucas

pokušat ću i ja doći

----------


## Maxime

Da li ce mozda netko u tu vrijeme biti u Krku - hocemo se i tamo okupiti?!

----------


## ina33

> poluditi cu!
> 
> ja sam na Krku!
> 
> ali kada vec nemogu u Zagrebu pokusati cu na Krku!
> 
> ima li jos koga sa Krka!
> 
> CUREEEEE!


Ppaj sbonetic!

----------


## apricot

maxime, anatom okuplja krk

----------


## ivarica

sori, pricala sam s policajcima u policijskim postajama, nije da sam vas zaboravila

*VIDIMO SE U 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE, KRAJ RODE
U ISTO VRIJEME CEMO ODRZATI KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE U RODI, ČANIĆEVA 14*

----------


## gupi51

Ja danas putujem u Dalmaciju, prolazimo kroz Zadar pa ako se šta organizira ćemo doći

----------


## tweety

Znam da puno forumašica ljetuje na krku, otvorite topic!

----------


## Lutonjica

ima li u *PULI* što, moja obitelj je na moru, žele doći??

----------


## Kanga

dolazim
nudim se ako treba bilo kakva tehnicka pomoc u organizaciji ili sl.

----------


## thalia

> ajmo i u drugim gradovima, onako, spontano okupljanje - ako već ne može organizirano. ne kužim se u to, ali ću u 18 biti na korzu!


stižem i ja. plače mi se. se*e mi se od ove države.

----------


## apricot

> sori, pricala sam s policajcima u policijskim postajama, nije da sam vas zaboravila
> 
> *VIDIMO SE U 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE, KRAJ RODE
> U ISTO VRIJEME CEMO ODRZATI KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE U RODI, ČANIĆEVA 14*


mijenjajte lokaciju u naslovu!

----------


## mvrcelj

Sto je sa Splitom? trebala bih izvan Splita danas, pa da znam ostati?

----------


## anatom

dali je potrebno nositi kakve rekvizite?

nesto poput onih balona?

----------


## ina33

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sori, pricala sam s policajcima u policijskim postajama, nije da sam vas zaboravila
> 
> *VIDIMO SE U 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE, KRAJ RODE
> U ISTO VRIJEME CEMO ODRZATI KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE U RODI, ČANIĆEVA 14*
> 
> 
> mijenjajte lokaciju u naslovu!


x!

----------


## Balarosa

> ajmo i u drugim gradovima, onako, spontano okupljanje - ako već ne može organizirano. ne kužim se u to, ali ću u 18 biti na korzu!


I mi ćemo. Plače mi se.

----------


## gupi51

> Ja sam u zd, da se skupimo na trgu mi iz zadra danas.



Recite lokaciju i vrijeme. Mi ćemo danas popodne biti u zadru pa bi Vam se pridružili

----------


## Lucas

pozvala sam sve putem maila, stavila na status na facebooku, postala na druge forume.....

sad idem zvati susjede [/code]

----------


## BubaSanja

Radi strogog mirovanja ne smijem doći, ali obavjestila sam ljude....

U mislima sam s vama!   :Heart:

----------


## 2805

> sori, pricala sam s policajcima u policijskim postajama, nije da sam vas zaboravila
> 
> *VIDIMO SE U 18 SATI NA TRGU FRANCUSKE REPUBLIKE, KRAJ RODE
> U ISTO VRIJEME CEMO ODRZATI KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE U RODI, ČANIĆEVA 14*


Svakako bi htjela sudjelovati. Nije li bolje da se sutra organizira okupljanje na Trgu, bojim se da je ovo sve prebrzo, neki još u to vrijeme rade. Veće su šanse da će nas biti sutra više.

----------


## Shanti

Dolazimo!

----------


## Sirius Black

Ako bude u Varaždinu i mi bi došli. Mogu poslati poziv e-mailom svim ljudima koje poznam, netko će valjda doći

----------


## bucka

dolazimo!

----------


## Maxime

Hvala apri, javiti cu se anatomu   :Love:

----------


## koryanshea

dolaze i saborski zastupnici, jel tako?

----------


## ina33

> dolaze i saborski zastupnici, jel tako?


Nadam se da će biti barem neki...

----------


## Mukica

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=119025983752

----------


## marči

dolazim

----------


## davorka

Dolazim s Andrejem.

----------


## Gabi

> Ako bude u Varaždinu i mi bi došli. Mogu poslati poziv e-mailom svim ljudima koje poznam, netko će valjda doći


I ja bih došla u VŽ...ali ne mogu prije 19.30   :Sad:  ...radim cijeli dan.

----------


## aenea

Umrijet ću od tuge...ne mogu doći nikako  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Obavještavajte medije o prosvjedu, udruge koje su stale uz nas, ženske udruge...sve koji vam padnu na pamet..

----------


## Inesica

dolazimo nas 5 kom

----------


## Nika

dolazim

----------


## rozalija

Cure daleko sam od Vas, ali ste u mojim mislima. Sve vas   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Dolazimo!

----------


## krumpiric

nismo tu  :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

> poluditi cu!
> 
> ja sam na Krku!
> 
> ali kada vec nemogu u Zagrebu pokusati cu na Krku!
> 
> ima li jos koga sa Krka!
> 
> CUREEEEE!


Evo me!
reci gdje i dolazim!

----------


## Matilda

> Znam da puno forumašica ljetuje na krku, otvorite topic!


Ja sam tu!!! Danas nema kupanja, idemo u Krk. :D

----------


## Maxime

Matilda, na trgu kod Kule - vidimo se u 18h!

----------


## apricot

matilda, imaš topic za krk

----------


## wewa

> anatom prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> poluditi cu!
> 
> ja sam na Krku!
> 
> ali kada vec nemogu u Zagrebu pokusati cu na Krku!
> 
> ...


kod Kule!

----------


## Mum2B

Dolazimo ja i moja IVF obitelj!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Stižemo i mi  :Smile:

----------


## Kavin

Ne mogu doći radim popodne   :Sad:  
Svama sam u mislima   :Love:

----------


## andrea

dolazimo Bojan i ja !

----------


## maria71

dolazi moja prijateljica s obitelji............i šaljem mailove dalje

----------


## gitulja

dolazimo, ako uspijem probuditi G.
šaljem mailove, zovem!!!

----------


## tweety

> dolazimo Bojan i ja !


nas si zaboravila   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

dolazimo i mi u kompletnom sastavu  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

stizem

----------


## mislava

stižemo i mi.
hoće li se puhati balončići?

----------


## Forka

Dolazim!
Balončići ili nešto drugo?

----------


## draga

stižem naravno...

----------


## Matilda

Trebamo se vezati lancima.
Tako je Milinović prosvjedovao za Norca. 8)

----------


## wewa

> Dolazim!
> Balončići ili nešto drugo?


sve sto donesete!
a moci ce se kupiti i majice radjene za ovu priliku, njih 300 kom

----------


## Tajana

doci cemo i mi [/code]

----------


## Sanda

dolazim

----------


## blazena

Dolazimo K. i ja.

----------


## nana

Dolazim

----------


## Shanti

Večernji je objavio vijest o prosvjedu i FB grupi (da je trenutno mali broj), zato, pridružite se grupi koje još niste!



http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-fa...ji-clanak-4496

----------


## dol

Idemo i mi

----------


## marči

te predlaže da oni koji se ne mogu pridružiti neka trube iz automobila u znak prosvjeda!!!!!

----------


## Asimon

mislim na  svih vas!   :Heart:

----------


## necija mama

S obzirom da mediji posvećuju puno pažnje Fb, ulogirala sam se samo da se učlanim u tu grupu,
trenutno broji oko 1800 članova

----------


## vrcki

mm upravo zbrisao ranije s posla, još nešto mora obaviti u zg, pa dolazi po nas i nadam se da se vidimo!

----------


## Shanti

> S obzirom da mediji posvećuju puno pažnje Fb, ulogirala sam se samo da se učlanim u tu grupu,
> trenutno broji oko 1800 članova


Ni ja nisam zaljubljena u FB, ali...   :Grin:  

Samo 42 nas je za sada potvrdilo dolazak.

----------


## Shanti

Sad nas je 48; upravo je i Radio 101 pozvala sve građane da nam se pridruže!  :D

----------


## ina33

> Radio 101 pozvala sve građane da nam se pridruže!  :D

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja se spremam i dolazim sa ekipom (Snjeska, njm i malena) u Zagreb.Bolje da nas je tamo sto vise nego da nas 5-6 izlazi na trg u Sl.Brodu.  :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

oću kupiti majicu "rod"!!!
i bez nje ne idem nikamo. eto, danas samo moja žena dolazi.

----------


## Zara01

dodjem, vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

dolazim!

----------


## Matovila

i mi dolazimo (mm, ja i moja dva   :Heart:   u busi)
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  milinovic, hdz i svi ostali koji su doprinijeli ovakvom zakonu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bibi

Ja sam u mislima s vama, ne mogu nikako doci, mm je na terenu, a ja sama s njih dvoje, a do ZG 120km......mislim na sve vas  :Smile:

----------


## TeFil

Nas troje dolazimo! MM je na putu.

----------


## Pups

Upravo je na vijestima bio poziv udruge Roda na okupljanje. Svaka čast!

----------


## daria

Dolazim i ja na presicu kao tajnica Udruge Beta, a kasnije se pridruzujem prosvjedu.

----------


## Mukica

jeeeeeeeee
obozavam ovo!!!!

*"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*

----------


## MIJA 32

:D  :D  :D  :D 
suzna i naježena

----------


## Val

ako ikako iskemijam, dolazim i ja!   :Heart:  

bravo za 101!! :D

----------


## wewa

bravo za sve koji ce doci!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## luna1

dolazim i ja, doći ću vlakom ili busom kaj stigne prvo radim do 4. ne snalazim se u Zagrebu kak ću od trga najbrže doći do tog trga di je prosvjed OBJASNITE MI...... (bila sam i na prvom prosvjedu) molim pomoć :?

----------


## Matovila

> *"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*


XXXXX

----------


## ksena28

cure, ja dolazim! obavezno! vi koje nikog ne znate, a mene ste skužile, javite mi se da vas povežem s curama! na trgu je bilo puno cura, i bed im je bio ići od jedne do druge jesi ti s foruma ili ne! JAVITE SE ILI MENI ILI CIMNITE NEKOG OD RODA

----------


## Val

od gl.kolodvora do zap.kolodvora-tamo je prosvjed-možeš i vlakom.
ili šesticom, to je 4 stanica od trga, mislim.

----------


## Arkana10

mislim na vas i saljem puno, puno snage   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

dolazimo MM, svekrva i ja.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Joe

> od gl.kolodvora do zap.kolodvora-tamo je prosvjed-možeš i vlakom.
> ili šesticom, to je 4 stanica od trga, mislim.


3 stanice tramvajem 1, 6 ili 11 od trga

ili 2 sa glavnog kolodvora, ne znam broj stanica

----------


## Jelena

Može i 6 s Gl. kolodvora, smjer Črnomerec. Kad bude veliki park s lijeve strane, tu treba izaći iz tramvaja

----------


## luna1

cure a s autobusnog kolodvora mislim da ću brže stići na bus

----------


## daddycool

a autobusnog te direktno voze broj 2 i broj 6

----------


## apricot

objavio nas HTV: Rode zovu na prosvjed!

----------


## luna1

HVALA CURKE

----------


## wewa

> objavio nas HTV: Rode zovu na prosvjed!


 :D

----------


## malo janje

ako ide netko iz novog zagreba nek se javi pa idemo skupa :D

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## uporna

Sa *autobusnog kolodvora* može:
*tram. 6 u smjeru Črnomerac* - 8 stanica (Branimir plac, Branimir centar, Glavni kolodvor, Zrinjevac, Trg bana J.Jelačića, Frankopanska, Britanac i Republike Austrije - odredište)
*tram. 2 u smjeru Črnomerac* - 8 stanica (Branimir plac, Branimir centar, Glavni kolodvor, Botanički vrt ili kod Miramarske, Savska, Jagićeva, Zapadni kolodvor, Republike Austrije - odredište)
Sa *željezničkog kolodvora* može:
*tram. 6 u smjeru Črnomerac* - 5 stanica (Zrinjevac, Trg bana J.Jelačića, Frankopanska, Britanac i Republike Austrije - odredište)
*tram. 2 u smjeru Črnomerac*- 5 stanica (Botanički vrt ili kod Miramarske, Savska, Jagićeva, Zapadni kolodvor, Republike Austrije - odredište)

Početnu stanicu ne računam a zadnja je uračunata kao 8. ili 5.

Sa Trga bana J. Jelačića idu još i tramvaji u smjeru Črnomerca: 11, 1 i ima 3 stanice do odredišta.

----------


## Sanja

Zbog prevelike udaljensti, bit ćemo s vama samo u mislima, ali poziv šaljem mailom svima za koje znam da su u gradu!

Sretno!

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Cure, da li su kontaktirani mediji da najavljuju prosvjed?

Slušam 101, Antenu,...nigdje ni riječi...a bilo bi tako dobro da se aktiviraju i zovu ljude.... :/

----------


## apricot

101 poziva

----------


## apricot

svi su obaviješteni, a na njima je odluka

----------


## sanja74

I nas četvero će se pridružiti.. bar na kratko.

----------


## ivy

i mi dolazimo u kompletu

----------


## anastazija1

dolazim

----------


## ivorka

Dolazim. Treba nešto poduzeti. 
Svaka čast cure na organizaciji!

----------


## Vlvl

I mi dolazimo s mlađim.

----------


## Bebel

Na žalost srce mojeg malog smrzlića je stalo u 10 tj pa smo se danas  rastali i moram  mirovati. Javit ću onima koje znam....
Sretno svima i neka ih je sram

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## srecica

Dolazimo i mi  :D

----------


## luna1

neznam kaj se ništa ne događa u KARLOVCU?

----------


## 2805

Stižemo i mi. 
Ovo sve me jako žalosti, ali ujedno me i veseli silna pozitivna energija i borba koja je pokrenula toliki val....A suze samo naviru.

Samo tako cure.  :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Na žalost srce mojeg malog smrzlića je stalo u 10 tj pa smo se danas  rastali i moram  mirovati. Javit ću onima koje znam....
> Sretno svima i neka ih je sram


bebel  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

izravno javljanje u Hrvatska uživo s prosvjed, reporter ROBERT ZUBER! HVALA robi  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na žalost srce mojeg malog smrzlića je stalo u 10 tj pa smo se danas  rastali i moram  mirovati. Javit ću onima koje znam....
> Sretno svima i neka ih je sram
> 
>    
> 
> 
> bebel


bebel   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ovo nije pravedno!

----------


## amyx

dolazim


*Bebel*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pippi

Dolazimo !!

----------


## aenea

Ja ću stvarno umrijet od tuge što ne mogu biti tamo...molim vas, molim vas vičite iz sveg glasa, udarajte po loncima, zviždite i za mene!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## melange

dolazim :D

----------


## nela.

ROBERT ZUBER :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bubica

dolazi MM, ja i curka bolesne, ali mislimo na vas, jako, jako!!!!!

----------


## laumi

*Bebel*,   :Taps:  

Doći ću i ja da vam pružim podršku. Sramota u kakvoj zemlji živimo.
Dolje ovaj primitivac od ministra zdravstva!

----------


## jaca

dolazim i skupljam sve frendice sa sobom

----------


## baps

... krećem ...

----------


## Kjara

nažalost ne mogu doći, ali mislima ćemo biti uz vas, vičite i za nas 
pratit ćemo vas na TV-u

----------


## spajalica

valjda stignem i ja s ovo dvoje moje celjadi  8)

----------


## andrejaaa

Dolazim i ja
Bebel   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## hagulkica

Dolazi  i MM s curkama, a možda i bubnjem  :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

jeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
onda cemo i mi uzet bubnjeve

zvala sam vas vec na prosli prosvjed pa ste bili na godisnjem

----------


## malo janje

ja kreeecem  :D

----------


## kikica

Dolazimo !

----------


## ana.m

I ja ću navratiti!

----------


## andream

Na žalost neću moći doći, imam opet bolove dok hodam pa bih mirovala, ali srce mi je s vama.
Bebel draga, jako sam tužna zbog tebe draga, žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## disciplina

jel ima kaj za pojest u blizini keglica?  :Rolling Eyes:  muz gladan

----------


## Lorien

ne mogu doći, ali u mislima sam sa svima vama!  :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

tek sad vidjela da ce biti prosvjed...ne mogu nikako stici   :Sad:  ..ali gledam TV, najavljuju javljanje uzivo sa prosvjeda, a u vijestima pise "NAGLASAK" I nakon toga Hebrang kaze da je ovo jedan od naprednijih zakona u Europi   :Crying or Very sad:  


*O BOZE POMOZI IM JER NE ZNAJU ŠTO UČINIŠE*

----------


## Blekonja

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*
> 
> 
> XXXXX





xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx kako prigodno za nas  :D imate prosvjednu podršku u manjem broju vjerojatno ali glavno da nas ima iz Splita  :D  :D

----------


## aenea

> tek sad vidjela da ce biti prosvjed...ne mogu nikako stici   ..ali gledam TV, najavljuju javljanje uzivo sa prosvjeda, a u vijestima pise "NAGLASAK" I nakon toga Hebrang kaze da je ovo jedan od naprednijih zakona u Europi   
> 
> 
> *O BOZE POMOZI IM JER NE ZNAJU ŠTO UČINIŠE*


Jadro..znaju oni jako dobro što čine..samo nemaju morala, etike...

----------


## a72

Bebel......tacno znam kako se osjecas, i jako, jako mi je zao sto to prolazis....  :Sad:

----------


## aenea

Bebel..drži se  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## dorica

*bebel*  :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

gledam Vas na tv-u!   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

I ja 

 :Love:  

Ovaj Golem je U Ž A S A N !!!

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Žao mi je što ne mogu doći, ali sam u mislima s vama.

Nek ih je sram!

----------


## nina09

bebel  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bebel  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Ora

S vama sam u mislima!

Samo čvrsto!  :Love:

----------


## thaia28

grozan je dan danas.... 

Bebel, neizmjerno mi je žao, jako, jako..   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   drži nam se, volimo te   :Heart:   :Heart:  

drage moje, toliko mi je žao da ne mogu biti s vama danas, ja sam u totalnoj prostornoj izolaciji. U mislima sam sa svima vama, i bez obzira na ovaj odvratan ishod ponosim se što sam dio ove borbe.
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ora

Ajme kako sam žalosna da neka budala može braniti da parovi dobe svoje anđeleke...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Žao mi je što nisam bila s vama, ali imate moju apsolutnu potporu!!!

----------


## lasica

nemrem doći ali šaljem 100% podrške i ako može novi neki prosvjed vikendom sigurno dolazimo!sa bubnjevima i ostalim nepoćudnim rekvizitma.
sjetila sam se sbutege i komentara o njemu "on je bio piroman u sredini lako zapaljivoj od prazne slame".

živjele rode piromanke.

----------


## jadro

Bebel   :Sad:

----------


## darci

cure, tako mi je žao što nisam došla, ali mi je dijete malo previše uzbuđeno i stalno lupka i bolje mi je da mirujem, a i ova vrućina će me ubiti.
znate da imate moju 1000% podršku!
ako ostane koja majica prijavljujem se za istu.

----------


## sretna35

taman pred polazak oko pet me uhvatila neka gadna dijareja   :Sad:  , sve mi se čini od one silne logoreje   :Evil or Very Mad:  koje sam se nasušala ovih dana, a osobito danas (nadam se da nije ništa strašno što bi moglo naudiiti mojoj bebici)

moje je srce bilo s vama i gledala sam vas na Hrvatska uživo i na svim vijestima

i da ako je ostalo majica molim meni jednu najveću

----------


## TinkiVinki

SNIMKA!!!  http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sram-vas-bilo-video-4569

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,17,,169915.jl

----------


## Denny

Jao Bebel draga, neizmjerno mi je žao.   :Love:

----------


## anchi

> SNIMKA!!!  http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sram-vas-bilo-video-4569


Kako su klinci slatki! Stvarno ne znam što su u snimku ubacili onu scenu sa trganjem transparenata  :Rolling Eyes:  . Moj šećerić Vedran na kraju je sve začinio svojom maramom 'budućnost rh' i natpisom na leđima '  :Heart:  za moje ivf prijatelje koji se neće roditi'.   :Zaljubljen:  Ah, ponosna majka  :Smile:

----------


## melange

klinac ti je glavni na svim reportažama  :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajme, koja slatka dječica!
I koliko vas je bilo! Bravo!
 :Love:  

P.S. Nije ni meni jasan onaj dio paranjem letka, mislim čemu to  :?

----------


## Val

> TinkiVinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> SNIMKA!!!  http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sram-vas-bilo-video-4569
> 
> 
> Kako su klinci slatki! Stvarno ne znam što su u snimku ubacili onu scenu sa trganjem transparenata  . Moj šećerić Vedran na kraju je sve začinio svojom maramom 'budućnost rh' i natpisom na leđima '  za moje ivf prijatelje koji se neće roditi'.   Ah, ponosna majka


presladak je!!  :Heart:

----------


## egemama

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ava-djeca.html

----------


## egemama

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...lo/442149.aspx

----------


## Alyssa

Anchi, imas i zasto biti ponosna   :Heart:  !

----------


## egemama

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/rod...e_id=main_page

----------


## alexx

tako mi je slatka ova baka ivf blizanaca na videu  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Bebel draga   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  


Hvala vam svima koji ste danas došli na prosvjed, a pogotovo roditeljima sa svom ovom preslatkom dječicom.  :Zaljubljen:  
Hvala RODI i BETI. Hvala svima koji nas podržavaju.

----------


## andream

uporna, vidjela sam te na prilogu 24 sata, jesi pričala opet s našom dragom sestrom Marijom na protestnom skupu?

----------


## pomikaki

> anchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TinkiVinki prvotno napisa
> ...


ja se naplakala ko idiot premda se ne spremam na MPO. 
Istina, bezveze su onog starog ubacili, kao dosadno je bez malo akcije. A Vedran je uvijek presladak.

----------


## laumi

Meni je ipak žao što nas nije malo više bilo. Zvala sam neke frendice, ali nisu bile zainteresirane za dolazak. Zato nam je i država takva kakva je jer se svatko češe samo ondje gdje ga svrbi, za druge ih nije briga. Ja sam svoju djecu dobila bez problema, ali itekako suosjećam s onima koji se bore s neplodnošću. Zato sam i došla.
A ova naša vlast - dabogda pala.

----------


## ina33

> Bebel draga     
> 
> 
> Hvala vam svima koji ste danas došli na prosvjed, a pogotovo roditeljima sa svom ovom preslatkom dječicom.  
> Hvala RODI i BETI. Hvala svima koji nas podržavaju.


x

----------


## disciplina

> Meni je ipak žao što nas nije malo više bilo. Zvala sam neke frendice, ali nisu bile zainteresirane za dolazak. Zato nam je i država takva kakva je jer se svatko češe samo ondje gdje ga svrbi, za druge ih nije briga. Ja sam svoju djecu dobila bez problema, ali itekako suosjećam s onima koji se bore s neplodnošću. Zato sam i došla.
> A ova naša vlast - dabogda pala.


X

----------


## Val

> laumi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je ipak žao što nas nije malo više bilo. Zvala sam neke frendice, ali nisu bile zainteresirane za dolazak. Zato nam je i država takva kakva je jer se svatko češe samo ondje gdje ga svrbi, za druge ih nije briga. Ja sam svoju djecu dobila bez problema, ali itekako suosjećam s onima koji se bore s neplodnošću. Zato sam i došla.
> A ova naša vlast - dabogda pala.
> 
> 
> X


i meni je žao. nekako sam mislila da će odaziv biti veći.

----------


## sretna kocka

> Meni je ipak žao što nas nije malo više bilo. Zvala sam neke frendice, ali nisu bile zainteresirane za dolazak. Zato nam je i država takva kakva je jer se svatko češe samo ondje gdje ga svrbi, za druge ih nije briga. Ja sam svoju djecu dobila bez problema, ali itekako suosjećam s onima koji se bore s neplodnošću. Zato sam i došla.
> A ova naša vlast - dabogda pala.


S***e, prekasno sam vidjela i zao mi je ko psu sto nisam bila, a trebala sam. Bas sam u utorak saznala da je nas zadnji pokusaj propao. Hoce li biti slijedeceg tko zna.

----------


## Shanti

> Hvala vam svima koji ste danas došli na prosvjed, a pogotovo roditeljima sa svom ovom preslatkom dječicom.  
> Hvala RODI i BETI. Hvala svima koji nas podržavaju.


Hvala svima...

I još jedan veliki, veliki   :Love:  dragim forumašicama s kojima sam provodila vrijeme u čekaonicama i Happy day-u   :Grin:  i još nekim kafićima u blizini klinika i svima koje sam danas upoznala. Cure, divne ste!   :Heart:

----------


## luna1

nisam stigla na autobus jer sam morala ostat duže raditi bilo mi je teško, prvi puta sam došla bez obzira kaj sam bila sama i nisam nikoga poznala, i danas bi tako ali nisam mogla gledala sam vas na tv , strašne ste bile....ponosim se vama iako nikoga ne poznam, žao mi je što nisam došla a htjela sam kupiti majicu da mogu nositi u znak protesta kad nemugu biti s vama. Neznam zašto se ništa ne događa u Karlovcu? Jel bi ja kako mogla naručiti tu majicu iako nisam iz zgb ?  :Kiss:

----------


## necija mama

Ja sam tek sad uspjela doći do računala
Skoro da nisam stigla jer me šef zadržao do 17
Malo nas je bilo...
MM i ja smo uspjeli i zaraditi kaznu za parking, jer je MM automatski platio mobitelom kartu za svoj auto koji je bio doma u Samoboru, a išli smo mojim...  :Laughing:

----------


## srecica

Bilo nas je malo, ali smo bili i to je vazno!






> MM i ja smo uspjeli i zaraditi kaznu za parking, jer je MM automatski platio mobitelom kartu za svoj auto koji je bio doma u Samoboru, a išli smo mojim...


OT ... ovo se desilo i mom kolegi s posla, odite sa tom porukom u ZagrebParking i zalite se, kolegi su uvazili.

----------


## Jelena

malo je bilo ljudi, možda 100-150, ali ipak je to petak u ovaj ljetni dan i ljudi su pobjegli iz grada... kako li je samo lako voziti, a u tramvajima mjesta ko u priči. ipak nas je trebalo biti barem 1000.

nadam se samo da ćemo i dalje pratiti nepravdu koju nam ova vlada nanosi iz dana u dan i da kad netko drugi organizira prosvjed s kojim možda i nemamo direktne veze, da ćemo im doći pomoći, kao što smo očekivali da će k nama doći narod.

pino, ivf baka je opet viđena, a još su se neke bake pokazale   :Love:

----------


## macka

> disciplina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  laumi prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja potpisujem laumi, bila sam uvjerena da će nas biti puno više   :Sad:

----------


## Zara01

mislim da odaziv uopce nije bio mali obzirom kako se sve na brzinu organiziralo, ljudi su na moru, neki su radili, a mnogi koji bi dosli nisu ni znali za okupljanje.

----------


## tweety

15.7., petak pred godišnji, ovako težak sparni dan....ma da nisam u RODI ne bih vjerojatno niti pratila medije, odrađivala bih svoj posao što brže mogu i klisnula na more.
Pitam se koliko mi je zakona koji su drugima važni prošlo kraj mene da ih nisam niti doživjela niti znala da nekog boli srce zbog njih.
Ja mislim da nas je bilo dovoljno da budemo zadovoljni. 
Pa kad smo odlučili? Nekoliko sati prije da se okupljamo!
I novinari, fotografi, kamermani pa i oni su po godišnjima, a ipak ih je bilo.

----------


## daria

Mislim da broj okupljenih nije bitan, bitna je poruka koja se poslala. Niti u jednim vjestima, niti u jednim novinama nije naveden broj okupljenih... Na snimkama izgleda kao da nas je bilo puno vise, zato mislim da nebi trebali zaliti zbog toga.

----------


## Mukica

da vas postedim nagadjanja: bilo je najmanje 207 ljudi jer je toliko majici prodano
a bilo je jos bar 50 ljudi bez majici

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> da vas postedim nagadjanja: bilo je najmanje 207 ljudi jer je toliko majici prodano
> a bilo je jos bar 50 ljudi bez majici


A tek koliko je bilo onih najvažnijih - dječice...
Ma ljudi, super je izgledalo, ja sam prilog gledala plačući   :Love:

----------


## Ora

> Ma ljudi, super je izgledalo, ja sam prilog gledala plačući


XXX

----------


## Pepita

> Na žalost srce mojeg malog smrzlića je stalo u 10 tj pa smo se danas  rastali i moram  mirovati. Javit ću onima koje znam....
> Sretno svima i neka ih je sram


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

> Ma ljudi, super je izgledalo, ja sam prilog gledala plačući  
> 
> 
> XXX



Pretpostavljam da se ne mogu negdje downlowdat snimke?

Posebna zahvala sestri M. s VV-a koja je u mirovini na njenoj podršci, dirnuo me njen dolazak   :Heart: !

----------


## anamar

> Mislim da broj okupljenih nije bitan, bitna je poruka koja se poslala. Niti u jednim vjestima, niti u jednim novinama nije naveden broj okupljenih... Na snimkama izgleda kao da nas je bilo puno vise, zato mislim da nebi trebali zaliti zbog toga.


x
a svi mediji koji nešto znače su bili tamo! za vas zna svako čeljade koje gleda tv, surfa ili čita novine. a nije ih malo!

----------


## ina33

Pogledala sam snimku prosvjeda na HTV-u, snimku onoga što je pričala Karmen, snimku iz Hrvatska u živo i mogu samo reći da je sve zvučalo savršeno, a posebni komplimenti Karmen i Martini na medijskoj prezentaciji, Martina, bila si jako emotivna i uvjerljiva, Karmen, fantastično i uvjerljivo i smireno si parirala Golemu   :Heart: ! Stvarno svaka čast   :Heart:  !

----------


## laumi

Kad sam rekla da mi je žao što nas nije bilo više, mislila sam na sve one ljude kojima sam ja pričala o ovom prosvjedu i koji se načelno slažu sa svime, ali koji ipak nisu došli podržati skup. Sigurna sam da je takvih bilo puno i to je oko kaj me smeta (radilo se konkretno o ovom zakonu ili o bilo čemu drugome što zahtijeva javnu akciju) je to da se svi slažu kako je taj zakon nebulozan i ne-fer, a nitko ne bi prstom mrdnuo. Ljudi su jaki na riječima, a kad nešto treba napraviti, nema ih nigdje.

I da, svaka čast Karmen, na njezinoj sigurnosti i strpljivosti!

----------


## laumi

:Embarassed:  oko = ono

----------


## Ameli

cure svaka vam čast bile ste odlične, gledala sam sve moguće vjesti i priloge i mislim da ste uspjele poslati poruku gledateljima, mene ste uspjele rasplakati.
Bebel draga tako mi je žao što mrvica nije imala više snage da ostane.  :Love:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Bebel , tako mi je žao.

----------


## anchi

Bebel, znam kako ti je...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Imaš osjećaj da bol nikada neće proći, ali prođe i nastaviš dalje!  :Love:

----------


## Matilda

> Neznam zašto se ništa ne događa u Karlovcu?


Trebalo je otvoriti topic, okupiti forumašice, poslati obavijest svima, prijateljma, poznanicima, prijaviti okupljanje policiji.
Kako je išlo u drugim gradovima, tako je moglo biti i u Karlovcu. :/

----------


## martina123

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala vam svima koji ste danas došli na prosvjed, a pogotovo roditeljima sa svom ovom preslatkom dječicom.  
> Hvala RODI i BETI. Hvala svima koji nas podržavaju.
> 
> 
> Hvala svima...
> 
> I još jedan veliki, veliki   dragim forumašicama s kojima sam provodila vrijeme u čekaonicama i Happy day-u   i još nekim kafićima u blizini klinika i svima koje sam danas upoznala. Cure, divne ste!


Macko   :Love:   :Heart:   :Grin:  

Javlja se jedna happy curka...   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

> Pogledala sam snimku prosvjeda na HTV-u, snimku onoga što je pričala Karmen, snimku iz Hrvatska u živo i mogu samo reći da je sve zvučalo savršeno, a posebni komplimenti Karmen i Martini na medijskoj prezentaciji, Martina, bila si jako emotivna i uvjerljiva, Karmen, fantastično i uvjerljivo i smireno si parirala Golemu  ! Stvarno svaka čast   !


Hvala...

A drugaciji ni ne mozes biti nego emotivan... 
Pa to smo mi, pa to su MOJE CURE!!!!!!!
Pa to je NAS ZAJEDNICKI PROBLEM kojeg cemo i zajedno rijesiti!

OVO NIJE KRAJ VEC POCETAK curke moje!   :Love:  

I da, bilo je divno biti opet sa vama, uzivam u svakoj prilici kada vas vidim, pa makar ona eto bila i na prosvjedu.   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Bila sam i sretna sam i ponosna,no u sto vrijeme žalosna što sam bila tamo
Bila je moja mama i ptičice
bilo je toliko emocija da se još ježim
cure  :Love:

----------


## martina123

Ma cijelu noc nisam spavala!   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## enela

Cure, svaka Vam čast! Skidam kapu na brzoj i dobroj organizaciji.  :Klap:   :Klap:  I ja mislim da Vas nije bilo malo (brza organizacija, ljeto, petak popodne, sparina).

----------

